# The pitter patter of tiny paws



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

It's been a bit a bit of a bleak time of late with one thing and another but there is a glimmer of light on the horizon. Venus my REW gerbie is defo with pups and is looking decidedly like a white fluffy pear! She was put in a tank with Apollo my Argente Cream over 3 weeks ago now and they got straight to it so we should be hearing the pitter patter of tiny paws any day now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats hun...look forward to pics?  xx


----------

